# October Contest Comments



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Post them here!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

What? Only one person has a picture of their GSD with a pumpkin this time of year?


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh man, APBT, that picture is hilarious!


----------



## sheribeari (Sep 25, 2009)

Love Melina's pic..... beautiful portrait


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Just wondering...When does voting begin for this poll?


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

We were kind of waiting for a few more entries. I've put up the voting thread now and you all have 3 days to vote. Good luck everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I was kind of thinking that's what was going on.  Vinnie, I'm just as surprised as you that no one else has photos of their Shepherd(s) with a Jack-O-Lantern.


----------

